# Umsetzer 4..20mA auf SSI



## Lipperlandstern (14 März 2008)

Hallo Zusammen.

Für eine Entfernungsmesser brauche ich einen Umsetzer von 4..20mA auf das SSI-Protokoll. 
Kennt jemand einen Hersteller bzw. gibt es so etwas überhaupt ???

:-D 

Axel


----------



## Jush (22 März 2008)

http://www.esitron.de/en/pdf/Product-overview.pdf

Auf Seite 4 unter Signal converters (SK20).


----------



## Fritze (22 März 2008)

Hallo.
Leuze und evtl. SIK haben optische Messgeräte mit der entsprechenden Schnittstelle.
MfG Fritze


----------



## thomass5 (22 März 2008)

Hallo,

wie wäre es mit dem Umweg über die SPS wenn eine vorhanden ist mit analogem Eingang und dann digital SSI-Codiert ausgeben.
Der Vorschlag mit dem SK20 von esitron ist glaube ich die falsche Wandlungsrichtung.
Ein Hersteller ist mir leider nicht bekannt. Wir setzen z.Z. nur Geber mit direkter SSI-Schnittstelle ein, welche dann auf SPS bzw RC ihre Signale geben.

Thomas


----------

